# CRA tax refund cheque entitlement/monies shared??



## analoguelover (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Gang:
I am very confused. We filed our taxes, going back some years. We filed together, and received a large cheque, as well as child benefit going back 4 years. We are not separated. The cheque is in her name. She said I may not have any of the money, as the sum was due in part to her RRSP contributions(?), hands off! The cheque is only in her name. Am I not entitled to half?? I just bought a boat, and made substantial profit from it. She demanded half of that, in the same conversation. She makes a little more than me. Is it all hers? Please help. Thanks!


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

I am even more confused. Are you two married, common law, or just friends? I think you have bigger issue if this is how your relationship. You may lose your kids that are in young age... very sad. A few thousand dollars will probably be the least of your worry now.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

There is no such thing as _"we filed our taxes"_ or _"we filed together"_ in Canada. Canadians file individual tax returns. If the cheque is in her name, the refund is 100% hers. *Her* tax return resulted in this refund.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

Any of the married spouse can claim childcare or donation receipts. So if you guys are married but adversarial then you would say why should I let you do then claims?


----------



## analoguelover (Apr 12, 2015)

*is this normal???*

We both work. I cook, raise our children i.e. soccer Dad. She makes 65, I make 40. I owed on my return, she got 25$k back . Going out to buy herself a Kia tomorrow. She used me for deductions? I thought it was all half


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow, sounds like the two of you have to sit down to figure out how to handle the family budget. eg. pooled together vs. sharing expenses equally vs. sharing expenses as a percentage of your combined income? If one of the latter methodologies and if she made RRSP contributions from her own side of the ledger, then the return is 'hers'. Although it doesn't sound like this case, if a substantial return was due to childcare costs then technically the reduction in taxes payable are typically attributable to the lower income earner. In other words, there are a number of variables to consider--more info on how your family splits costs would be helpful for this discussion.

However, I must shake my head at all this. My wife and I pool everything together as this is more tax efficient for us among other reasons. She makes several times more than me and by living off of my earnings and keeping most of her earnings in a corp, we are deferring taxes as long as possible. The only amounts drawn from the corp are flow-through dividends and a small salary in order to claim childcare expenses.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

analoguelover said:


> She used me for deductions?


Is it a question or a statement? Did you pay for any expenses that she deducted on her return? Her RRSP contributions? Childcare expenses?




analoguelover said:


> I thought it was all half


It's all half in a divorce. How you arrange your day to day finances is up for you two to decide.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Analogue, part of the problem here is that you are giving us fragments of information that don't really make sense the comment about "filing together" is one example. A more detailed description of your situation would help other contributers answer your questions. Otherwise, I don't think your going to get useful answers here.


----------



## analoguelover (Apr 12, 2015)

we both work and have a cottage industry to boot. I give her 1/2 of the bills get nothing ever. She has 75K somewhere, found out by accident. Her dad told me her new truck is none of my business!


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

So what would happen if you got sick, fired, or quit your job and had no income? Similarly, what would happen if the foregoing happened your wife/partner or she became pregnant and had you had a family? How would you each pay your share of the bills? Seems something missing here.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

frase said:


> So what would happen if you got sick, fired, or quit your job and had no income? Similarly, what would happen if the foregoing happened your wife/partner or she became pregnant and had you had a family? How would you each pay your share of the bills? Seems something missing here.


OP mentioned child benefits were included in the multiple years of T1's submitted. That means something is definately missing. Is this a case of a 'married' couple with kid(s) that are on entirely separate pages re/ finances (i.e. there are no family finances)? Having FIL's comments also makes one think that this couple are not 'in this together'. Hope things can be sorted out.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

analoguelover said:


> We both work. I cook, raise our children i.e. soccer Dad. She makes 65, I make 40. I owed on my return, she got 25$k back . Going out to buy herself a Kia tomorrow. She used me for deductions? I thought it was all half


Your understanding of both income tax and family law is too pitiful to know where to begin. Not even gonna go into the whole relationship and trust issues raised.

If you make $40K/yr, there are no deductions she could "use you for".

She makes $25k/yr. more than you. Your original post, together with the fact she got a $25k refund, suggest you filed for several years of back taxes. In any case she has probably *paid* more taxes than you for those 4 years, based on your income differences. 

In any case, as someone else pointed out above, tax returns are individual. The $25k is a refund on taxes she paid for income she earned. Whether or not she wants to share it with you is not CRA's business. (or ours)


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

1. What you should have said: *"Wow! $25K refund! That's fantastic Honey! What made such a big difference in what they thought you owed?"*

2. What you actually said (or thought): *"Wow! $25K refund! That's fantastic Honey! Where's my half?"*

If you made the mistake of asking the second question, she's not likely (now) to be interested in answering the first.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

This isn't quite correct, people do file as 'a couple' and transfer tax deductions.

you can transfer education amounts, only one person can claim dependents etc.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

I think you should ask her to spend some of that money on couples counselling.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

analoguelover said:


> We both work. I cook, raise our children i.e. soccer Dad. She makes 65, I make 40. I owed on my return, she got 25$k back . Going out to buy herself a Kia tomorrow. She used me for deductions? I thought it was all half


You might want to have a talk?


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

none said:


> This isn't quite correct, people do file as 'a couple' and transfer tax deductions.
> 
> you can transfer education amounts, only one person can claim dependents etc.


In Canada, you cannot file a return as a couple as you can in the U.S. Let's not confuse the OP, who really doesn't seem to have much of a clue, by putting quotes around 'a couple' to imply something else. Each person files his or her own tax return. So two returns, not as one.

Each person's return shows the other person's income for the purpose of calculating benefits that are based on family's income. They can transfer some deductions and credits amounts, but they do not file as a couple, or even as 'a couple'.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

If she can go ahead and make a major purchase without discussing with you, you guys have a lot more serious issue. 

What would she feel if you buy a new home or RV coach without telling her? Do you think the marriage or partnership will last? I think you really need to have a talk as a couple.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone who gets $25k refund on a $65k salary needs some financial advice. She is paying way too much in tax withheld. It is her money and she can spend it like any of her other money.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

kcowan said:


> Anyone who gets $25k refund on a $65k salary needs some financial advice. She is paying way too much in tax withheld. It is her money and she can spend it like any of her other money.


The refund was for a number of years and also included a catch up of child benefits.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

lb71 said:


> The refund was for a number of years and also included a catch up of child benefits.


and why was that?


----------



## newuser (Sep 16, 2014)

OP is a new user and posting some tidbits that sound like nonsense. Something not right here.


----------

